# HO Banked 15 and 18 curves



## Tjetstuff (Jan 2, 2011)

Does anyone know a track builder that could custom build an HO 180 degree banked 15 and 18 inch curves that would stack on top of the already existing 9 and 12's? I'm still using aurora L& J.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

None come to mind. Maybe its time TOMY introduce these long needed and desired 12 and 15 radius bank track pieces?....

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Brad Bowman says he can do any custom track sections. Don't know about banked curves but here's a quote from his website:

"CUSTOM TRACK SECTIONS

I can build just about any custom track section you may need.
Any straight, corner or complex of corners.
These sections can be incorporated into your existing layout
or used for a temporary circuit.
I attach track sections from whichever manufacturer you need,
to the ends of the custom pieces.
So all you have to do is plug the custom pieces in as you would
any other section of standard track."

Check it out at bradstracks.fsmra.com/custom_track_sections.htm

Cheers eh,

Todd


----------



## Tjetstuff (Jan 2, 2011)

I asked him for an 8 lane, 6 inch radius to 15 inch radius banked L&J. He said the plastic he uses for the track would not be able to comply with bend. Maybe he could do a 4 lane, 15 to 18 inch which I could then build on top of my 9 and 12 inch bank?
I'll email him and try!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

A better strategy might be to ditch the Tomy banked sections entirely and have the custom banked corners provide all 2, 4, 6, or 8 lanes with Tomy-to-Custom transition sections leading into and out of the custom banked corners. The Tomy banks are far too steep anyway. Something in the 20-30 degrees of banking and 36"-48" radius would be better for replicating a real track.


----------



## Tjetstuff (Jan 2, 2011)

Currently I have a 9 inch banked Aurora MM L& J and the 12 inch banked AFX Daytona curves for a total of four lanes. If some one could make 8 lanes of banked (my long straightaways have two four lanes cradled from 6 to 15 inch flat) 6-15 or even better 9- 18, that would be great.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Heck just rout the whole shebang.


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> Heck just rout the whole shebang.


:thumbsup:


----------



## racin75 (Jan 28, 2007)

*big banks*

just make your own from flat track look on my photos of my track they all started from flat track 12 15 18 tomy track.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

racin75, nice track...how did you do it?


----------



## Tjetstuff (Jan 2, 2011)

Racin75
Wow. Nice track. Great banks. How did you build and support them?


----------

